# The nickname for your city



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

What is the knickname for your cities? There´s some like Esmerald City, or Jet City (for Seattle), the Big Apple (New York)... tell us what is and why it cames.

Hermosillo is called _The City of the Sun_, cause the semidesertic enviroment, the high temperatures, and the sunny days almost all year.
But also is named _The City of Citrus_, cause in past there was extensive lands of citrus around the city, but now it are near the coast zone.


----------



## Spoolmak (Aug 4, 2007)

The Loops.


----------



## Taiki24 (Dec 1, 2008)

Reno's official nickname is the "Biggest Little City in the World", but nobody calls it that locally. "Reno" is easy enough to say. :lol:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Toronto:*

Hogtown
T.O.
The Big Smoke
Centre of the Universe (tongue in cheek)
Metropolis (Superman reference, but no one uses this one)
Tdot


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

The Big Smoke


----------



## lawine (Jul 24, 2006)

Amsterdam is often referred to as Mokum. Originally, Mokum was a jewish word for 'Place' or 'City', and several cities in the netherlands and germany (in the middle ages onward) were called Mokum (followed by the first letter of the city). Over time however, only Amsterdam remained referred to as such, and the name became adopted by non-jews as well.

It's also sometimes referred to as the Venice of the North (even though it has more canals than venice!)


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Hamburg*

In Germany:
- Venice of the North (because it has far more bridges than Venice and Amsterdam combined)
- Gate to the world (because of being the 3rd biggest consular place in the world behind New York and Hong Kong and because of its big harbour - 3rd biggest in Europe)
- Rockcity

Outside Germany:
:dunno:


----------



## gugasounds (Jun 7, 2007)

Mexico City:

-Chilangolandia

-La Capital

-El Defe

Quien sepa mas los pone.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Pest is how it is called by most people.


----------



## snydermex (Jun 17, 2009)

gugasounds said:


> Mexico City:
> 
> -Chilangolandia
> 
> ...


La capirucha
El defectuoso
Mexicalpan de las Tunas
La Ciudad de los Palacios
La región más transparente del aire


----------



## DanielB93 (Sep 28, 2008)

Maracaibo - Venezuela.

-The land of the beloved sun. (because of the weather.. its sunny almost everyday and temperetures go over a hundred degrees most of the year)


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, here are a couple famous ones for Los Angeles

1) LA
2) El Lay
3) City of Angels
etc


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

..


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Mokum (see post #6)
020 (area code), often used by football supporters 
Venetie van het noorden (venice of the north)


----------



## StanleyJ (Jan 2, 2008)

Hong Kong... either as "The Fragrant Harbour" (that's what it's Chinese name means... which in turn gives "sub-nicknames" like "Pong Kong" or "The 'Fragrant' Harbour", etc), "The Pearl of The Orient" or more recently, "The Big Lychee".


----------



## XD (Jul 27, 2009)

*RUSSIA*

St. Petersburg: Spb, Leningrad, Piter 
Yekaterinburg: Ekb, E-burg, Yoburg.
Yaroslavl': Yarik 
Nizhniy Novgorod: Nizhniy (lower) 
Novosibirsk: Novosib, Nsk, Ensk
Kaliningrad: König
Vladivostok: Vladik
Komsomolsk-na-Amure: Kamsa
Lipetsk: Lipa (~linden)
Chelyabinsk: Che, Chicaginsk, Chicago
Krasnoyarsk: Kras, Yarsk, Kyrsk
Rostov-na-Donu: RnD


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue (Jul 8, 2009)

Pasadena,Texas

*Strawberry Capitol*, because after the Galveston Hurricane of 1900, people were forced to resettle in the area, so Clara Barton, of the American Red Cross , sent 1.5 million strawberry plants to get the people back in their feet. In its peak in the 1930's, Pasadena claimed being the Strawberry Capital of the World.

Houston's main ones
Bayou City, Space City, and Energy Capital of the World.


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

1) BH
2) Belô
3) Capital das Alterosas (Foothills Capitol)
4) Cidade Jardim (Gardens City)


----------



## absalon (Apr 26, 2009)

BARCELONA

Ciutat Comtal - The City of Counts
BCN
Barna
Barcino


----------



## Medaart (Jan 20, 2009)

Rotterdam:

Rotjeknor/Rotjeknar
Waterstad (Water city)
Maasstad (Meuse city (New Meuse is te river dividing the city north and south))
Manhattan aan de Maas (Manhattan on the Meuse)
Rotown (From the nickname of Detroit, Motown)
Mokum-Reis (Hebrew meaning R-city)
Little London (because of the many English merchants at the end of the 17th century)

More modern slang names are:

Roffa
010 (Area code)
5314 (more specific metro/subway code of Rotterdam South)

Most Buildings and Landmarks have also nicknames, where Rotterdam is well known for.


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

BRISBANE- Brisvegas!


----------



## xikaumrio (May 1, 2007)

*Rio de Janeiro:*

just RIO
or The Marvelous City


----------



## mataram (Sep 4, 2009)

Jakarta: the Big Durian. :nuts: :lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen don't really have one other than CPH ( KBH in Danish )

But the two largest islands it spans has..

Sjælland ( Zealand ) is called "Djævle Øen" ( Devil island ) but the Jutlanders as used to think most bad things came from here ( what normal people would call progress  )

Amager is called "Skralde Øen" ( garbage island ) because large parts are landfills, not nessesarily garbage, but that doesn't stop us from calling it that


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

Pearl of the Gulf
City of Gold


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Seattle

Most used
Emerald City

Runner up
Jet City

Others, not as commonly used
Queen City 
Seatown
Rain City

Monikers
Gateway to Alaska
Portal to the Pacific


----------



## DFDalton (Jul 16, 2009)

For Chicago, there are three commonly-used nicknames:

The Windy City
Chi-town
Second City

There are probably dozens of minor nicknames that mean "Chicago" but really aren't commonly used (i.e. based on song lyrics, literature, tourist boosterism) such as: That Toddling Town, The Big Onion, The City That Works, City of Big Shoulders, Paris on the Prarie, Hog Butcher for the World, City on the Make, City in a Garden, My Kind of Town, The 312, The Chill, etc.


----------



## AvFenix (Dec 6, 2003)

Valencia (Spain):
-Capital del Turia.
-El Cap i Casal.


----------



## Lukinhaaaz (Jan 31, 2009)

São Paulo

-Sampa
-Terra da Garoa
-Pauliceia desvairada


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Frankfurt:

Big Äppler
Mainhattan
Kleinste Metropole der Welt (smallest metropolis of the world)


----------



## Alf51 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Pittsburgh*

*Steel City* - most of the nation's steel came from Pittsburgh

*City of Bridges* - A 2006 study determined that Pittsburgh has 455 bridges, and with its proximity to three major rivers and countless hills and ravines, Pittsburgh is known as "The City of Bridges." Pittsburgh is the world record holder for bridges with piers and stands contained entirely within city limits, beating out Venice, Italy, the previous record holder by 8 bridges. There are many more bridges in Pittsburgh that are not counted toward the world record as they lack piers.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pittsburgh_bridges

*The Burgh* - local slang nickname

*City of Champions* - dubbed the "City of Champions" in the 1970's after 4 World Championships by both the Pittsburgh Steelers and Pittsburgh Pirates. In 1979 the Steelers and Pirates both won world titles and more recently, 2008-2009 season, the Steelers & Penguins both won the world championship.


----------



## jayhawker (Jan 29, 2008)

New York

The original and coolest nickname - "Gotham"

Then of course there's the "The Big Apple"

Also:
"The City that Never Sleeps"
"Metropolis"
"The Emerald City"
"N.Y.C." (pronounced In Why See)
"The City" (Manhattan for the 19 million metro New Yorkers who don't live there)


----------



## jjsheed (Jul 17, 2009)

Austin:

The Live Music Capital of the World
Silicon Hills
City of the Violet Crown


----------



## fabriziocg79 (Jan 23, 2008)

Cartagena de Indias (COL) - La Heroica (The heroic city)


----------



## Bau (Jun 24, 2006)

Roma, Italia (Rome, Italy)
La Città Eterna (The Eternal City)


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy (Feb 12, 2009)

Christchurch - the 'garden city (of the world)'; apart from the industrial areas, you can only see trees. (I live here)
also the 'gateway to Antarctica'

Wellington - 'the windy city', or 'windy wellington' (seriously, search 'wellington airport' in youtube.)

Auckland - 'city of sails', presumably because of its Harbour, with lots of yachts, and the Americas Cup.

Dunedin, not sure if it has a nickname, but it has the steepest street in the world anyway.


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

There are several nicknames for my city:

the city of Light (La ville Lumière)
the city of Love
the fashion capital
Paname
Pantruche
Babylon
Lutèce (Lutetia)

There are probably others.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Lisboa/Lisbon - Lx, Lisa, Cidade das 7 Colinas (7 Hills City)

Porto - Cidade Invicta (Invict City)


----------



## eL yOrSh (Jul 22, 2008)

Mexicali- La Cuidad que capturo el sol (the city that captured the sun).because there are many sunny days,


----------



## tiocesar (May 27, 2009)

Sometimes Hermosillo is called Hellmosillo  (cause the high temperatures reach the termal sensation to up 50° C in summer when it rains).
In ancient times, in the train station the machinist calls: "Welcome to the branch of Hell!" (¡Bienvenidos a la sucursal del infierno!)

by the vay, how much "city of the sun" are in the world? There´s Hermosillo, Mexicali, and someone told me that El Paso, Tx. 
Any other?


----------



## jimmialli (Jun 29, 2006)

Jardoga said:


> Melbourne= Melb, Bleak city,


Also don't forget Melbourne - Paris of the Antipodes!


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

jimmialli said:


> Does one ever call Vancouver 'the Couve' or VanKong?


i've never heard either of those and i lived in Vancouver briefly. a lot of people out west call Vancouver "Van", although if you said Van to someone in central Canada they would think you're talking about an automobile.


----------



## Stormwatch153 (Feb 17, 2007)

Subotica - Suicide city


----------



## earlat (Sep 9, 2006)

General Santos City ~~ A.K.A. Tuna City, 'Dadiangas'.


----------



## jimmialli (Jun 29, 2006)

Kensingtonian said:


> i've never heard either of those and i lived in Vancouver briefly. a lot of people out west call Vancouver "Van", although if you said Van to someone in central Canada they would think you're talking about an automobile.


Thanks for that - just that a colleague of mine talked about the Couve - but then he is a Melburnian - and I thought I had read about the nicknames Hongcouver or Vankong as a reference to the large HongKong Chinese population.


----------



## 2co2co (Apr 8, 2008)

Osaka : "Daehan Minguk" or "Daihan Minkoku"


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bourg-en-Bresse (FR) = the city of the chicken :nocrook:


----------



## iMikexD (Oct 6, 2009)

Mexico City
The City of Palaces "La ciudad de los palacios"


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The Gold Coast/Surfers Paradise gets often called "The GC", "the Strip", "Surfers", "Paradise" blah blah. the list goes on.


----------



## westender (Mar 17, 2007)

Kensingtonian said:


> ^^ how come city nicknames in Australia sound so childish? Newy? Brizzy? it sounds like the way you would talk to a 2 year old. "is widdow timmy weady to go to Newy?"
> 
> just teasin', i love Australia. but seriously, wtf?


I'm from Australia - live in Sydney currently and find the idea of shortening names and adding 'y' to be stupid.

I'm thinking people with overbearing ocker accents going;
'I'm from Brizzy' or 'I'm from Tazzy' and so on.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

jimmialli said:


> Thanks for that - just that a colleague of mine talked about the Couve - but then he is a Melburnian - and I thought I had read about the nicknames Hongcouver or Vankong as a reference to the large HongKong Chinese population.


More like VanCondo.


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

Münster, Germany: The academic bubble


----------



## Bay2Bay (Nov 20, 2005)

Green Bay - Titletown


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Nelson: "Sun City"
Annually is in or tops the list of the sunniest and warmest places in New Zealand.

Other NZ cities:

Christchurch: "Garden City"
Has a large flower show and lots of parks.

Auckland: "City of Sails"
Lots of marinas and sailboats. 
Colloquial term for Aucklanders: "JAFFA's" which stands for "Just Another F***ing Aucklander" since the the greater Auckland region has a quarter of New Zealand total population. Jaffa is also the name of a sweet made in NZ which has a hard red coating and chocolate insides. The coating is usually orange flavoured.


----------



## lucychan (Nov 16, 2009)

Sale in China
investment china
north face gotham
north face denali
north face down
the north face apex
buy north face


----------



## Indictable (Sep 23, 2008)

Rockhampton=Rocky!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Portland
- The Rose City
- P-town
- Stumptown


----------



## ASIK (Aug 14, 2009)

*ASTANA CITY*

*New capital of Kazakhstan in the center of Eurasia - Astana. Who will be able to devise suitable [login] for this city?!*


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego = America's Finest City


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

cartagena de indias= the heroic city (la heroica)


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

Buenos Aires:
-La Reina del Plata (Queen of Plata river).
-La Paris de Sudamérica (Paris of Southamerica).
And how we say ussually:
-Baires.
-Capital.


----------

